# Rat nipple drinkers



## scotty_boy07 (Jul 16, 2011)

Can any one recommend me a good place to get rodent nipple drinkers from? I am looking to expand my collection so would like to set up automatic drinkers so that I don't have to constantly fill up water bottles

I have found a supplier but they do not do a tank connector to get your hose onto a water supply, so I am looking for some one that can supply all the components 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

scotty_boy07 said:


> Can any one recommend me a good place to get rodent nipple drinkers from? I am looking to expand my collection so would like to set up automatic drinkers so that I don't have to constantly fill up water bottles
> 
> I have found a supplier but they do not do a tank connector to get your hose onto a water supply, so I am looking for some one that can supply all the components
> 
> ...



hong kong ones or lower.

have you thought about building your own?
depending how your set ups are placed.


----------



## scotty_boy07 (Jul 16, 2011)

How can I build my own ??? I need to buy all the hosing, nipple drinkers and tee connectors etc 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanbrown89 (Aug 10, 2013)

scotty_boy07 said:


> How can I build my own ??? I need to buy all the hosing, nipple drinkers and tee connectors etc
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I too would like to know where from


----------



## Ryanbrown89 (Aug 10, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

Sorry guys i could of sworn i added a link, typed what you ask into ebay, and loads came up including all the pieces to make your own watering system, only have to fill one bucket (connected to all watering bottles) and it fills them as they go down.


----------



## Ryanbrown89 (Aug 10, 2013)

Rogue665 said:


> Sorry guys i could of sworn i added a link, typed what you ask into ebay, and loads came up including all the pieces to make your own watering system, only have to fill one bucket (connected to all watering bottles) and it fills them as they go down.


Thanks for that what exactly did you type into google


----------



## Jas (Mar 9, 2005)

John Hopewell (Marketing) Rotherham South Yorkshire, Chinchilla Cages - Degu Cage - Degus Exercise Wheels - Cages - Animal Cages - Rat Cage - Ezi-Filla - Ezi - Easy - Automatic Water Drinking Systems - Guinea Pig Runs - Rabbit Feed Hoppers - Birds - 

This is a company I bought mine from, I ordered them last Sunday at 7pm and recieved an email at 9.30am on Monday saying my order will be dispatched today and recieved my order Tuesday morning, Excellent service!


----------



## Ryanbrown89 (Aug 10, 2013)

Jas said:


> John Hopewell (Marketing) Rotherham South Yorkshire, Chinchilla Cages - Degu Cage - Degus Exercise Wheels - Cages - Animal Cages - Rat Cage - Ezi-Filla - Ezi - Easy - Automatic Water Drinking Systems - Guinea Pig Runs - Rabbit Feed Hoppers - Birds -
> 
> This is a company I bought mine from, I ordered them last Sunday at 7pm and recieved an email at 9.30am on Monday saying my order will be dispatched today and recieved my order Tuesday morning, Excellent service!


Thankyou:2thumb:


----------

